# How do I kill Xorg and get back to the command line?



## homer_3 (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been following this guide http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html. When I get to the part where I run 

```
Xorg -config xorg.conf.new
```
I get this gray background with a black X as my mouse cursor. At this point the only input I can do is move the cursor around. I have to restart the OS to get back to the command line.

The guide talks about a virtual console that is accessible by hitting ctrl+alt+F1, but that does nothing when I press it.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2010)

homer_3 said:
			
		

> I've been following this guide http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html. When I get to the part where I run
> 
> ```
> Xorg -config xorg.conf.new
> ...


Ctrl-Alt-backspace 

Unless your keyboard isn't recognized x(

For a recent Xorg 7.x, make sure you have these in your /etc/rc.conf:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

Reboot or start both services by hand:

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start
```


And try if X works without a xorg.conf.

NB If you have another (Windows) computer use PuTTY to login and use the reboot command


----------



## homer_3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks. ctrl+alt+backspace worked. I misread the note as after 7.3 and I'm on 7.1.


----------



## oYo (Jan 14, 2010)

Note that sometimes ctrl+alt+backspace won't work ,you will have to creat a file named x11-input.fdi with some configuration ,for more detail check the handbook in Chapter 5 The X Window System ,in 5.4.2 Configuring X11 .


----------

